# 2001 Sentra plastic parts



## climbnrox (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey everyone,

I have been to the dealer now a few times since I bought my 2001 Sentra. I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with (1) plastic parts in the interior and/or (2) the power winder regulators. I have had 3 or 4 plastic parts replaced in the last year and both front window regulators replaced in a month.

Thanks a bunch!
-Rebecca


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

which plastic parts were replaced and why???


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Do you mean the plastic molding around the door frames???

Need Specifics


----------



## climbnrox (Jul 16, 2004)

Lets see, here are the pieces I have had replaced, plastic and not:

-remote entry receiver (don't know what it is really called), that was replaced twice.

-the glove box had fallen out, so they had to fix some bracket or clip that was holding that in.

-both sun visors have been replaced because they fell off, the plastic that held them on cracked and fell apart.

-I found a piece of black plastic on my floor mat one day, but they still don't know what that was from - drivers side if I remember right.

-weather stripping had to be replaced on the driver's side.

-today... the front dome piece (with the sunglasses holder) was rattling, so they took it off to see what was loose, and the plastic behind the metal clip that holds it on was broken off.

-and both front window regulators have been replaced in the last 5 weeks. I am just hoping that if the back ones are gonna break, they do it in the next 2 weeks, since that is how long the warranty lasts.

-I think there was one more, but I just don't remember it off the top of my head.

I am going to really look at all the plastic in the interior this weekend, to check for cracks. I have noticed a lot of discoloration of the roof plastic (especially around the sun visors), so I want to catch anything that might go wrong after the warranty runs out. i will also check around the doors... I hadn't really looked there yet.

Overall, I really like how my car drives, but I am pretty disappointed in the service and interior quality. I hate to complain about such little things (I am happy that the engine is running well!!), but I have wasted a ton of time getting these little things fixed, that really don't seem like they should break. Another annoying thing is that whenever they fix something, I seem to get a tool out of it. I almost sat on a screwdriver today! That would not have felt good.

Thanks for your help!
-Rebecca


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wow, never really heard of any of those problems much less all of them... did you buy the car new or used? if used was it from a reputable sourcs..? i have a funny feeling with the regulater(ie electrical) problems and the fact that minor trim is falling out you either have a flood vehicle or a totaled car that everything got banged around/cracked and is now falling apart...


----------



## climbnrox (Jul 16, 2004)

The car was brand new, right off the truck. it had under 20 miles on it when i got it.  i actually saw it with all the paper and protective plastic stuff still on it.

maybe i have been unlucky, but i have taken good care of the car... it doesn't even have many miles, only 27500 in 3 years.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

climbnrox said:


> The car was brand new, right off the truck. it had under 20 miles on it when i got it.  i actually saw it with all the paper and protective plastic stuff still on it.
> 
> maybe i have been unlucky, but i have taken good care of the car... it doesn't even have many miles, only 27500 in 3 years.


 all those problems are from improper use and abuse. take better car of the parts and dont slam them around and you should be fine. i have an 02 spec-v and i havent had any problems


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Flying V said:


> all those problems are from improper use and abuse. take better car of the parts and dont slam them around and you should be fine. i have an 02 spec-v and i havent had any problems


What? So my front window regulators that have also been replaced broke because of improper use and abuse. How the hell do you abuse a window regulator? Well if damn Nissan didn't built the SENTRA so cheap we wouldn't be have all the problems!

climbnrox I know how you feel! My 2003 SE-R with 37k has been in the shop alot for stupid issues. 

Here's my list:
Upper Radiator Hose blow on the 2nd day of owning it

Radiator 

Water in both headlamp assemblies

Driverside window regulator

Pass side window regulator 

Battery

Master power lock and window switch

Drivers front Strut

Flasher Relay

Trunk gasket

all was replaced under warranty but now that the car is out of warranty its time to get rid of it for something better like a Mazda 3 or Scion tC. No more Nissan crap for me. Sorry all but I use to work at Nissan dealer in parts so that why I think there product is crap.


----------



## Sen2K1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I can empathize with everyone on the plastic parts. When I bought my Sentra 01 SE (used) I really liked the way it drove, it wasn't until I took it home that all the rattling and cheap plastic construction started aggrevating me. Plastic is one thing, Design fault is another. 

Here have been my experiences, which fortunately have been more of an annoyance than a real problem, at the begining the front interior light would Jam, which was annoying. I finally broke it loose from whatever was jamming it. 

I opened the coin tray and pulled the whole thing out. It should not be that easy to pull it out, because its a pain in the arse to put it back in.

That metal piece that pops out in the sun roof rattles all the time when the sun roof is down. Any suggestions on this?

There is a small piece of plastic, from one of the seems, sticking out from behind the steering wheel which is just out of reach that rubs against the steering wheel when I make a full turn. Doh!

The adhesive on sides of the dash board isn't sticking so the dash board is rattling at the sides. The right vent vibrates when I hit 3K rpms, which is making me cranky. Might be related.

My seatbelt slipped behind the plastic housing that keeps it in track and got all twisted. That was fun to correct. That also rattles. On a side note does the seatbelt in your cars retract slowly?

I'm about ready to rip out the entire interior and put that dynamat stuff in. I don't mind road or engine noise, but interior rattling drives me up a wall. Any help you guys could give would be much appreciated. :crazy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my front window regulators have both crapped out on me, but I beat the snot outta the car and i haven't had problem 1 with plastic parts breaking.


----------



## Edison1 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Regulators replaced*



climbnrox said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been to the dealer now a few times since I bought my 2001 Sentra. I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with (1) plastic parts in the interior and/or (2) the power winder regulators. I have had 3 or 4 plastic parts replaced in the last year and both front window regulators replaced in a month.
> 
> ...


Also had failure on both front window power regulators on 01 Sentra, just made it under warranty. There are many plastic parts on this car and most others in the same price range.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nhblk03ser said:


> Well if damn Nissan didn't built the SENTRA so cheap we wouldn't be have all the problems!


The sentra is the cheapest car on nissan's line. If people were willing to pay more then they would cost more.

Its plastic, not steel, you have to be easy on thin plastic parts.


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

I got a 2001 Sentra SE which the glove box falls out all the time and the windows rattle and dont seem to line up and close properly if done while driving. If you close the windows when the car is not moving and there is not pressure on the windows they close fine.
Also I get tons of little rattles liek everyone else. Granted the Sentra is the low man on the todemn pole when it comes to cost for the Consumer, however the SE model costs alot more and should yield higher quality than the more basic Sentra models.


----------

